# Its time for my second handgun.....



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Well I love shooting the hell out of my 1911, but .45 ACP is a bit much when you are shooting 250-300 rounds at the range.



So I am thinking of my next purchase this coming weekend.

I am pretty sure I want a 9mm.

It is in between the following:

PX4
XD
M&P
P99
SR9

I have only shot the XD, and I shot well with it, although it did not feel right in my hands.

I am also entertaining the Idea of a Walther PPK (.380) or P22......

Any thoughts?


Jake


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

.22LR is cheaper ammo than .45ACP

Kimber rimfire conversion kits work with all Kimber .45 ACP pistols that have either 4 or 5-inch barrels and single stack magazines. They also fit many different brands of 1911 pistols. Field installation takes about one minute and no modification is required. Conversion kits are not classified as a firearm and can be purchased directly from Kimber.


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

submoa said:


> .22LR is cheaper ammo than .45ACP
> 
> Kimber rimfire conversion kits work with all Kimber .45 ACP pistols that have either 4 or 5-inch barrels and single stack magazines. They also fit many different brands of 1911 pistols. Field installation takes about one minute and no modification is required. Conversion kits are not classified as a firearm and can be purchased directly from Kimber.


+1

If you like the way your 1911 feels in your hand, it's cost effective and practical to get a .22 conversion. This way, you'll still have that consistent feel or your firearm, plus more trigger time and better savings.

I've got conversion kits for my 1911 as well as a Kadet conversion on my CZ's.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That conversion kit is sweet...wish there was one for a P99. P22 is a great .22LR at ~$300. Once you get one though, you'll want a P99...I guarantee it.


----------



## jtnau (Feb 12, 2008)

In my opinion you should get a 22 caliber for a couple of reasons. Number one, they are cheap to shoot. Number two, there are excellent pistols available at reasonable prices. Personally, I would recommend the Ruger MK III with the 5.5 inch barrel. It will eat just about any type of 22LR that you feed it. It is very accurate and you can get one for under 
$300. And, with a red dot scope it is a great small game hunting pistol. 
I have and have had many 22LR pistols and revolvers including the Rugers, Walthers, S&Ws, Taurus', Colts, etc. At present I have a Ruger MK III, a Walther P22, a Sig Mosquito, and a S&W K Frame 22. I really like the P22, but it is kind of picky about the type of ammo it likes. The same with my Sig Mosquito. The S&W is fine but only holds 6 rounds and it has really tight chambers in the cylinder. It is a pain to load with anything other than FMJ type ammo. In short, the MK III is undoubtably one of the most accurate and reliable for the money.
Sorry about the length of this post. I get carried away.

jtnau


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Out of the guns you listed, I own 3 of them. The M&P, P99, and PPK/S. Ive shot the XD aswell, but my feeling were much like yours, in the gun didnt feel right in my hands. 

M&P: My favorite out of the 3. It shoots well, fits perfect in my hand, and has been 100% reliable and trouble free.

P99: A very close second to the M&P. Its everything the M&P is, except its a fullsize (my M&P is a compact), so I only really carry it in the fall/winter time when I can have on heavier outerwear. I have carried it in the summertime, but I perfer something less bulky.

PPK/S: Its a decent little gun, great for summertime when I can throw it in the front pocket of my cargo shorts and be good to go. But, I like many other PPK/S owners have experienced some problems with it. Nothing major (Fieldstripping issue which S&W took care of, and a FTF problem was remedied with some graphite lube)...I seemed to have all the kinks worked out and would not hesitate to trust my life with the gun. Out of the 3, Im most accurate with the PPK/S.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Out of the 5 you have listed I own 3. Here is my thoughts of all 3.

PX4 - Great DA/SA gun. Accurate and very reliable. I shoot this gun the best of all three. It is a fullsize but the SC is coming soon

P99 - Very good gun. Unfortunately I bought the QA. The trigger is good but I'm not as accurate with it as the PX4. The trigger is just a tad heavy.

M&P - I like this gun very much. It is the compact version and I use it for my carry piece. The trigger is better than the P99QA and I am almost as accurate with it as the PX4.

All three guns are very reliable. I have not had any feeding or jamming problems with any of them. They all fit my hand very well and that why I own all three. My favorite is probably the PX4 but it was my first gun so that probably plays a factor.

9mm ammo is cheaper than 45 but 22 is a lot cheaper than both. I guess this is why I bought the P22. Great plinker but I'm more accurate with my 9mms. 

As everybody states on this forum, go fire everything you can before making a decision. I didn't do this but a lot of research helped me make good choices.

Enjoy whatever you decide to buy.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

The PX4 Storm won.

I picked up a type F 9mm today. 

I like it a lot, it has Trijicon night sights, and I can't wait to shoot it.

Just got done with the field strip, clean and re-lube and re-assembly......man this thing is a heck of a lot easier than my 1911. 

Tomorrow range report and pics!!!!


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Post deleted.

I just noticed Navy Jake has bought the PX4 Storm. My short review of the Ruger SR9 would be pointless....


----------

